# wichtig machst



## vbergen

hola, por favor ayuda con la frase:
„Mach das erst einmal nach, bevor du dich hier wichtig machst”

Es un niño malo hablándole a otro niño que quiere deslizarse en un tobogán. Es de un cuento para niños.

mi intento:
hazlo primero una vez (¿deslizarse en el tobogàn?), antes de que aquì lo hagas màs importante


----------



## Alemanita

sich wichtig machen = mandarse la parte. (hacerse el chulo?) alardear, jactarse de algo, actuar en forma vanidosa o soberbia.

"Prueba a hacerlo tú también y no te mandes la parte".
"Demuéstranos que lo sabes hacer antes de hacerte el gallito".

Nachmachen significa copiar, hacerlo también; deduzco entonces que uno de los chicos ya se largó por el tobogán, el "gallito" hizo algún comentario y un tercero (o el que se deslizó) dijo: "Mach das erst mal nach, bevor du dich hier wichtig machst".

¿Qué es lo que debe 'nachmachen' este chico?
Un poco más de contexto no estaría mal.


----------



## Gordiano

"Nachmachen" es como imitar algo o a alguien y "sich witzig machen" como hacerse el importante, aunque en este contexto imitar no tendría mucho sentido: Imítalo primero una vez, antes de hacerte el importante. Quizás podría significar inténtalo o pruébalo.
Como bien ha dicho Alemanita, un poco de contexto no vendría nada mal.


----------



## vbergen

Alemanita said:


> sich wichtig machen = mandarse la parte. (hacerse el chulo?) alardear, jactarse de algo, actuar en forma vanidosa o soberbia.
> 
> "Prueba a hacerlo tú también y no te mandes la parte".
> "Demuéstranos que lo sabes hacer antes de hacerte el gallito".
> 
> Nachmachen significa copiar, hacerlo también; deduzco entonces que uno de los chicos ya se largó por el tobogán, el "gallito" hizo algún comentario y un tercero (o el que se deslizó) dijo: "Mach das erst mal nach, bevor du dich hier wichtig machst".
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que debe 'nachmachen' este chico?
> Un poco más de contexto no estaría mal.



Gracias.

Màs contexto:
Das Sams ging zur Rutschbahn. Dort stand ein besonderes kräftiger Junge. Er bestimmte, wer als Nächster rutschen durfte. Dabei war er nicht sehr gerecht. Manche Kinder mochte er gut leiden. Sie durften dreimal rutschen. Manche mochte er nicht leiden. Sie stellte er an das Ende der Reihe. „Warum lässt du dir das gefallen?”, fragte das Sams das Mädchen am Ende der Reihe. „Was soll ich denn tun? Tobias ist doch der Stärkste”. Kurz darauf baute Tobias vor dem Sams auf. „Hast du irgendwelche Probleme?” Dann kletterte er auf die Rutschbahn und sagte zum Sams: „*Mach das erst einmal nach, bevor du dich hier witchtig machst*”. Er legte sich auf den Bauch und rutschte mit dem Kopf voran die Rutsche hinunter. (...) „Ist das alles, was du kannst?”, fragte das Sams. Es stieg ebensfalls auf die Rutschbahn. Es legte sich, den Kopf voraus auf den Rücken. So rutschte es dann hinunter. Unten angekommen, nahm es Anlauf und rutsche die Rutschbahn wieder hinauf...

Es sólo la frase en rojo que necesito saber. ¿El niño malo le dice al Sams que baje el tobogàn de cabeza como èl?  ¿es eso?


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, tal cual:


vbergen said:


> ¿El niño malo le dice al Sams que baje el tobogán de cabeza como él?


----------



## vbergen

muchas gracias


----------

